# Ugpeptides.com reopens to the public



## HimRoid (Mar 9, 2015)

*UGPEPTIDES.COM REOPENS TO THE PUBLIC *​* 
  "Due to many requests we have decided to expand our staff in order to have the ability to serve a larger customer base. This is an opportunity for everyone to have access to the finest USA made peptides and research liquids from the company with the best customer service in the game. Simply place an order and we will add you to our private list. We thank everyone who has been supportive, and look forward to meeting all of your future research needs."


25% OFF Coupon Code: 25off.*


----------



## HimRoid (Mar 13, 2015)

*We have the best products you will find.
Order your's now at 30% off.


30% discount code: 30off
*


----------



## Queefer (May 10, 2015)

50% off at www.ugpeptides.com ...use code "50off"


----------



## Queefer (May 13, 2015)

Queefer said:


> 50% off at www.ugpeptides.com ...use code "50off"


Code still good guys.


----------



## Queefer (May 15, 2015)

50%


----------



## Queefer (Jun 6, 2015)

Queefer said:


> 50% off at www.ugpeptides.com ...use code "50off"


Sale extended.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 6, 2015)

I will have to order


----------



## Queefer (Jun 11, 2015)

dirtwarrior said:


> I will have to order


How was your experience?


----------



## Super Saiyajin (Jun 11, 2015)

Have you guys considered carrying antibiotics for acne?


----------



## Queefer (Jun 11, 2015)

Super Saiyajin said:


> Have you guys considered carrying antibiotics for acne?


Thats a really good idea.......I'll look into it..........thank you


----------

